# Rooting 901 OTA



## lxadoz104 (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay...somehow I've ended up on stock 901. NO ROOT. Any options on how to either roll back to a rootable OTA ROM or is there a method to root 901 yet? (This sucks).


----------



## Banularism (Nov 15, 2011)

lxadoz104 said:


> Okay...somehow I've ended up on stock 901. NO ROOT. Any options on how to either roll back to a rootable OTA ROM or is there a method to root 901 yet? (This sucks).


You can use this to jump back into .886
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/


----------



## lxadoz104 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks. I tried that and get an error trying to roll back under the AP Fastboot. Any other suggestions or am I doing something wrong? (I used Option 1 on script).

Error I get is after it has sent the 'system', it fails to write 'system' and then ends the script (stating I'm on factory 886, but I'm not).


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

well if you've got an extra 18 gigs on your pc you can get wubi and run linux like me, I've never gotten an error or hiccup running the linux version....but I'm sure your not the first person to run into this problem so in all seriousness I would read every post in that damn thread, I mean come on Its only Christmas! Its not like your going to miss all that much...








MERRY CHRISTMAS! and I hope you figure this out man.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Here ya go bro try this...go here------>

http://www.mydroidwo...html#post111518

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> Here ya go bro try this...go here------>
> 
> http://www.mydroidwo...html#post111518
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


This is most likely overkill and a last resort. People with 5.9.901 have had issues with the 1-click.

Have you tried pushing the 886 system using fastboot?


----------



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

I installed the OTA and thought I lost root, but I just had to download SU. Did you forever-root? Just thought I'd throw it out there...good luck.

I also managed to lose Swype in the update...weird.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

I used bionic path saver to roll up to 901 rooted and everything seemed to go well got into 901 and seemed to be rooted, but i could not get root access even hitting allow on popup notify it still would not grant it. Regardless i tried to roll back with 1 click resstore, ran into an error, now i can not boot my phone i can get it fastboot and such, i tried applying the 901 update from stock recovery it works but phone will still not boot can someone help me out?


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

seems like i got it back alive i used Bionic Path Saver while i was is Fastboot, obviously its going to send failures but it got to the point were it pushed the right files and got me booted up now i have to assess the state of my phone and to see whats next.

Well i got it booted up and hit the android guy and its just spinning so i guess its half fixed.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah say i was 43v3r rooted and i didn't lose root going to .901


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

Try this:
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/10577-bionic-path-saver-1-click-method.html

There is a guy over there that says there is an issue with P3's method and it may lose root. He posted a fix, its in step 6. Make sure you read through the entire post before you start. Haven't done this myself but people are saying it works.


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

rockstar323 said:


> Try this:
> http://www.mydroidwo...ick-method.html
> 
> There is a guy over there that says there is an issue with P3's method and it may lose root. He posted a fix, its in step 6. Make sure you read through the entire post before you start. Haven't done this myself but people are saying it works.


Where is this step 6?


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

islandfever said:


> Where is this step 6?


Not sure, either I copied the wrong url or they merged the threads. I'll look when I get home and see if I can find it again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

I rooted and 43v3r rooted my phone using r3l34s3d r00t at 5.5.86 then applied 5.53893 then 5.9.901 and never lost root.


----------

